# acorn trees



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

OK, while on a vacation to salt lake city I picked up 2 acorns to bring home and see if I can grow them. Any growing tips hints or things to do to get these to germinate? all input is good!


----------



## angel1237b (Jun 21, 2012)

http://www.wikihow.com/Grow-an-Oak-Tree-from-an-Acorn you might want to have a look at this...it could be helpful.


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

thanks that is perfect!


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

Well I followed the directions will see what happens in a month!


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

well here is a pciture of the sprouted acorn tree.

__
https://flic.kr/p/8441608874


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

well since the acorn tree has spouted it is growing at a significant rate it is taller each day and noticeably as soon as it gets it's second set of leaves in a couple weeks or less I will have to put it in some soil. it is already twice as tall as it was in the above picture.


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

the acorn tree is 8 inches tall now! I am getting ready to put it in a dirt bath instead of it's sawdust one it currently has.


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

well both acorn seeds took off and grew, just transplanted them into soil this week. I picked up the acorns in salt lake city at the little america in the parking lot because I thought they looked cool. well now I will have acorns and 2 beautiful oak trees on my place


----------

